# Drivers at your warehouse



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Anyone have any idea how many flex drivers your fulfillment center has? One of the warehouse guys asked me how long I've been driving. I said since June, he told me we have 1000 drivers signed up now.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

1000 drivers at just the location you work out of? 
I actually had done some searching around to see if I could find some numbers a while back but they can't be found.
There are several floated around but don't know how accurate they are.
Would definitely be interesting to know how many drivers work out of my location and how many onboarded around the country for sure.
Also help to know what the "odds" are for block grabbing and distribution.

I had heard the number was around 700 for miami gardens but can't verify that and don't know if it's accurate.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Doing some research I found a page that lists facility names, addresses and code names. 
May be interesting reading to some:
http://www.mwpvl.com/html/amazon_com.html
Our facilities are listed is seems under: "Amazon delivery stations in the united states".
Interesting that they mention how hard it is to find the information on these facilities.

I've been trying to locate information on what the next location for south florida may be for flex deliveries.
I've heard Pompano but no one will validate that info.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Yeah but how many sign up and never do it? I didn't even start doing it for weeks because I figured it'd get some email telling me I was approved but I didn't....just decided to check the app one day and saw I was.
Not to mention, how many might do it just every once and a while?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Yeah but how many sign up and never do it? I didn't even start doing it for weeks because I figured it'd get some email telling me I was approved but I didn't....just decided to check the app one day and saw I was.
> Not to mention, how many might do it just every once and a while?


 No doubt you can cut the number right in half for drivers who simply signed up and did nothing as well as a bunch of other reasons. If you don't go out and seek information you will never figure this program out. 
Most don't even realize how blocks are released, when they are released and the process. If you read enough here you'll find out that a lot of people wait around for their scheduled blocks and know nothing of block releases.

And the app help files are pretty useless and full of outdated and WRONG information.
They say scheduled blocks are released on thursday at noon, we know they are not, they say blocks for next day are released at 12midnight, we all know that is not true. So, misinformation, misinformed and NO INFORMATION keeps a lot of people out of the loop.

The only way I know a lot of this stuff is from reading this forum.


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

About six months ago I was told it was 800 for Prime Now Miami. I've seen many new faces since then so I assume they've hired more. Although they could just be people who were part of the original 800 but never worked before.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Anyone have any idea how many flex drivers your fulfillment center has?
> One of the warehouse guys asked me how long I've been driving.
> I said since June, he told me we have 1000 drivers signed up now.


Flagship DFW Delivery Station has around 1200 as of Aug 15th.
On-boarding continues every week, never stops. Perhaps half (500-600) of those
are actively delivering at least once a week. The rest have either wandered off,
are waiting for scheduled blocks (waiting forever), or just aren't chasing it like before.

Small contingent (about 10-15%) do this full time, at least 10 blocks per week.

Not unlike the stats from Uber, DFW Uber/Lyft boasts over 10,000 ( yes, ten thousand) drivers
signed up and on activated status. Many of them also do Lyft. However, on an extremely
busy weekend, including some holidays, perhaps only 3k will actually turn on the uber app
and be out in their cars driving prime time hours. Often, it's fewer than that.
This is a big town with hundreds of square miles. Still, having too many cars
parked and waiting for jesus makes rideshare go blinky-blinky. Amazon is also this way.

SM where I deliver has told me they need about 300 routes covered every day.
20 to 22 thousand packages with up to a third of that volume marked as "same day".
That's either 300 Independent Flex drivers, 300 contract company drivers, or
300 of some kind of driver to get the packages delivered. The vans are loaded
with over 100 packs per route. Just today, one of the Fusion drivers told me
he had 180 physical packages on board. That's all day long folks.

Balance this out with 40 or 50 or 60 packages packed into our subarus
or hondas or whatever the hell we're driving these days and it begins to
appear an hour can not pass without ~ 3 thousand packages needing to move.
They need to move somehow. Out the warehouse door is the prescribed method.
This is why even with 1,000 drivers (or 1,200) or even double that number,
factoring in the turnover rate, the reliability #'s, all the metrics of the gig,

I predict Amazon will continue to on board Flex drivers until either:
1) the program has so many participants at so many locations that
Logistics will intentionally order a reduction in force to balance supply/demand
of delivery volume vs. available drivers (highly unlikely that this will happen)
OR
2) there are no human beings left who haven't signed up to deliver Amazon Flex
...and they then begin to hire pets and gerbils and house plants to deliver packages as well.
(most likely outcome) - Wait don't flush the commode ! That POS got a block at 11Am


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

500 in Columbus, Ohio although it appears 10-20 drivers pick up all the shifts.


----------

